
Libpython-Clj: Seamlessly Calling Python Functions from Clojure - cube2222
https://github.com/clj-python/libpython-clj
======
cube2222
From the project description:

\- Bridge between JVM objects and Python objects easily; use Python in your
Java and use some Java in your Python.

\- Python objects are linked to the JVM GC such that when they are no longer
reachable from the JVM their references are released. Scope based resource
contexts are also available.

\- Finding the python libraries is done dynamically allowing one system to run
on multiple versions of python.

\- REPL oriented design means fast, smooth, iterative development.

